# Atalanta: Diego Costa se Zapata ha finito la stagione.



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato da TS in edicola Zapata farà un controllo in Finlandia dopo l'infortunio muscolare. Se la stagione dell'attaccante verrà considerata conclusa a causa del KO, l'Atalanta tornerà sul mercato. Possibile l'arrivo dello svincolato Diego Costa (che era stato bocciato dalla Salernitana).


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Febbraio 2022)

Come detto da tempo,a Bergamo sanno di doversi scansare in ottica champions.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola Zapata farà un controllo in Finlandia dopo l'infortunio muscolare. Se la stagione dell'attaccante verrà considerata conclusa a causa del KO, l'Atalanta tornerà sul mercato. Possibile l'arrivo dello svincolato Diego Costa (che era stato bocciato dalla Salernitana).


Faccio fatica a capire la gestione del Atalanta in questa stagione.

Boga é un buonissimo acquisto per la Serie A, ma vendere Gosens al Inter in piena stagione é una scelta strana. 
Poi prendere Diego Costa che fu rifiutato persino dalla disperata Salernitanta (o fu lui a rifiutare?)....Mandzukic II la vendetta.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola Zapata farà un controllo in Finlandia dopo l'infortunio muscolare. Se la stagione dell'attaccante verrà considerata conclusa a causa del KO, l'Atalanta tornerà sul mercato. Possibile l'arrivo dello svincolato Diego Costa (che era stato bocciato dalla Salernitana).


È quello che per caratteristiche gli somiglia di più.


----------



## bmb (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola Zapata farà un controllo in Finlandia dopo l'infortunio muscolare. Se la stagione dell'attaccante verrà considerata conclusa a causa del KO, l'Atalanta tornerà sul mercato. Possibile l'arrivo dello svincolato Diego Costa (che era stato bocciato dalla Salernitana).


Le cure gasperiniane iniziano a provocare effetti collaterali. Gli infortuni di Gosens e Zapata non trovano riscontro in nessun'altra squadra della serie A.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Noi al loro posto saremmo andati avanti con un primavera


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Noi al loro posto saremmo andati avanti con un primavera


Molto meglio prendere Diego Costa e Mandzukic immagino


----------



## hiei87 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Molto meglio prendere Diego Costa e Mandzukic immagino


È una questione di principio. Se fai come abbiamo fatto noi, rifiuti a prescindere di competere. Con Mandzukic è andata male, ma è un acquisto che in quel momento aveva una sua logica, anzi, dato che era svincolato, avremmo dovuto prenderlo a novembre, quando si ruppe Ibra, non a fine gennaio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Come detto da tempo,a Bergamo sanno di doversi scansare in ottica champions.


Ma sai che quando ho letto dell infortunio di Zapata mi è venuto in mente il tuo messaggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> È una questione di principio. Se fai come abbiamo fatto noi, rifiuti a prescindere di competere. Con Mandzukic è andata male, ma è un acquisto che in quel momento aveva una sua logica, anzi, dato che era svincolato, avremmo dovuto prenderlo a novembre, quando si ruppe Ibra, non a fine gennaio.


In realtà sai che quando arrivò era mediamente allenato. Molto meglio di quello che si pensa, poi pagò tantissimo gli allenamenti a mille dopo 2 anni quasi da fermo.


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2022)

come passare da un caterpillar a un'aratro trainato da un ciuchino...

l'atalanta fino a pochi giorni fa veniva accredita come rivale per lo scudetto, ora dovrebbe giocare con unica punta uno bocciato da chi è disperato per non andare in B...

già Pellè che leggo è più credibile, anche se da valutare fisicamente pure lui...


----------



## hiei87 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà sai che quando arrivò era mediamente allenato. Molto meglio di quello che si pensa, poi pagò tantissimo gli allenamenti a mille dopo 2 anni quasi da fermo.


Mi fido. Probabilmente è stato un azzardo che avremmo dovuto evitare, ma secondo me in quel momento ci stava.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sai che quando ho letto dell infortunio di Zapata mi è venuto in mente il tuo messaggio


Non pensare troppo a me che poi stai male


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Faccio fatica a capire la gestione del Atalanta in questa stagione.
> 
> Boga é un buonissimo acquisto per la Serie A, ma vendere Gosens al Inter in piena stagione é una scelta strana.
> Poi prendere Diego Costa che fu rifiutato persino dalla disperata Salernitanta (o fu lui a rifiutare?)....Mandzukic II la vendetta.


Invece è semplice capire la gestione del tutto da parte dell'atalanta,vedi il mio primo post in questo 3d.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Diego Costa e Gasperino vengono alle mani in meno di una settimana,"ce la giochiamo a birra e salsicce?"


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non pensare troppo a me che poi stai male


no infatti  

guarda che ci tengo a ribadire che io non ce l'ho con nessuno e men che meno con te.
Sii un pò più positivo che non costa nulla e viviamo tutti meglio.


----------



## Gamma (9 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Faccio fatica a capire la gestione del Atalanta in questa stagione.
> 
> Boga é un buonissimo acquisto per la Serie A, ma vendere Gosens al Inter in piena stagione é una scelta strana.
> Poi prendere Diego Costa che fu rifiutato persino dalla disperata Salernitanta (o fu lui a rifiutare?)....Mandzukic II la vendetta.



Da quello che ricordo la Salernitana ha fermato tutto perché Costa non ha convinto con la sua condizione fisica durante le visite mediche(o prima), quindi è ancora più inspiegabile considerando anche il tipo di gioco che fa l'Atalanta dove tutti corrono a 1000.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> *Comunque Diego Costa e Gasperino vengono alle mani in meno di una settimana,*"ce la giochiamo a birra e salsicce?"


Ma infatti, per questo non credo assolutamente a questa notizia.
Sarebbe l'inizio della fine per l'Atalanta, meglio che schierino un primavera o trovino altre soluzioni offensive


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no infatti
> 
> guarda che ci tengo a ribadire che io non ce l'ho con nessuno e men che meno con te.
> Sii un pò più positivo che non costa nulla e viviamo tutti meglio.


Guarda,essere positivi dopo che in 15 anni non si è vinto praticamente nulla non è per niente facile,specie per chi,come me ha vinto tutto da quando avevo in pratica 7 anni,capirai che avendo 41 anni c'è il timore che certe situazioni le si possa rivedere solo su youtube.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, per questo non credo assolutamente a questa notizia.
> Sarebbe l'inizio della fine per l'Atalanta, meglio che schierino un primavera o trovino altre soluzioni offensive


Ma infatti,credo piuttosto si affidino al solo Muriel,se poi invece riescono a rimettere in moto uno con la testa e il fisico ormai lontani dal calcio allora alzo le mani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Guarda,essere positivi dopo che in 15 anni non si è vinto praticamente nulla non è per niente facile,specie per chi,come me ha vinto tutto da quando avevo in pratica 7 anni,capirai che avendo 41 anni c'è il timore che certe situazioni le si possa rivedere solo su youtube.


Ma abbiamo la stessa eta ?  ti giuro che ti davo tipo 50/60 anni

Comunque si capisco il tuo ragionamento e lo condivido. 
Abbiamo due modi opposti di affrontare la cosa, io vedo sempre tutto positivo ( ma nella vita in generale, infatti ho preso anche le inchiappettate ) tu tutto nero. 

Ci sta è la vita,.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2022)

*Basta. Restate on topic. *


----------



## Maravich49 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Sarà 300 kg  arrivata la telefonata dai carcerati che han detto "Scansateve!"


----------



## Tsitsipas (9 Febbraio 2022)

Cioè questi hanno tenuto piccoli promesso allo spezia ad agosto perché zapata si è infortunato a Ferragosto. Poi tengono Piccoli ancora una volta per tutto gennaio perché Zapata si infortuna il 23 dicembre. Danno Piccoli l'1 febbraio al Geboa e si rompe Zapata il 5 febbraio. C'è anche della sfortuna ma sembra una barzelletta


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Febbraio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Cioè questi hanno tenuto piccoli promesso allo spezia ad agosto perché zapata si è infortunato a Ferragosto. Poi tengono Piccoli ancora una volta per tutto gennaio perché Zapata si infortuna il 23 dicembre. Danno Piccoli l'1 febbraio al Geboa e si rompe Zapata il 5 febbraio. C'è anche della sfortuna ma sembra una barzelletta


Se uno vuol credere al caso...


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Febbraio 2022)

restando OT .... non credo proprio che diego costa vada all'atalanta, dopo il rifiuto della salernitana e dopo che la sampdoria ha preferito togliere le ragnatele a giovinco piuttosto che prendere lui. Mi sembra uno accostato a chiunque abbia bisogno di un attaccante.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola Zapata farà un controllo in Finlandia dopo l'infortunio muscolare. Se la stagione dell'attaccante verrà considerata conclusa a causa del KO, l'Atalanta tornerà sul mercato. Possibile l'arrivo dello svincolato Diego Costa (che era stato bocciato dalla Salernitana).


Diego Costa dovrebbe essere il classico giocatore destinato alla Turchia, non al campionato italiano. Stiamo diventando come loro? Che tristezza.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola Zapata farà un controllo in Finlandia dopo l'infortunio muscolare. Se la stagione dell'attaccante verrà considerata conclusa a causa del KO, l'Atalanta tornerà sul mercato. Possibile l'arrivo dello svincolato Diego Costa (che era stato bocciato dalla Salernitana).


potrebbe essere l'unico caso dove le bombe atalantine non fanno effetto perchè sembra gia tossico


----------



## luigi61 (14 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> È una questione di principio. Se fai come abbiamo fatto noi, rifiuti a prescindere di competere. Con Mandzukic è andata male, ma è un acquisto che in quel momento aveva una sua logica, anzi, dato che era svincolato, avremmo dovuto prenderlo a novembre, quando si ruppe Ibra, non a fine gennaio.


È esattamente una questione di principio e anche di obbiettivi; pensiamo solamente cosa e dove sarebbe OGGI il Milan se ci fosse un giocatore mediamente forte a posto del trentenne mediocre Messias......probabilmente con mezzo scudetto in tasca e agli scontri diretti in champions


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2022)

All'atalanta serve qualcuno,è evidente,però mi raccomando,aspettate ancora a prenderlo,almeno qualche altra partita,il tempo che i gobbi poi sìano irraggiungibili.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Febbraio 2022)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> È esattamente una questione di principio e anche di obbiettivi; pensiamo solamente cosa e dove sarebbe OGGI il Milan se ci fosse un giocatore mediamente forte a posto del trentenne mediocre Messias......probabilmente con mezzo scudetto in tasca e agli scontri diretti in champions


Già. E con questa serie A non è che sarebbe servito Mbappè. Forse sarebbe bastato un Faivre.
Ma la società ragiona così, e fortunatamente i risultati dal loro punto di vista sono eccellenti, da quello di noi tifosi buoni, almeno per il momento


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2022)

e già ritornato un mediocre 
ma se non faceva un miracolo Falcone 
anche ieri si continuava a saltare sul carro ?


----------



## folletto (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola Zapata farà un controllo in Finlandia dopo l'infortunio muscolare. Se la stagione dell'attaccante verrà considerata conclusa a causa del KO, l'Atalanta tornerà sul mercato. Possibile l'arrivo dello svincolato Diego Costa (che era stato bocciato dalla Salernitana).



Non ci credono che possano prendere quello lì, se fosse vero significherebbe che stanno messi malissimo


----------

